# HT Grösse



## Burt4711 (1. Juli 2020)

Hi,

mich interessiert das Meta HT. 
Bin 194 cm groß mit SL 90 cm.
Fahre Touren mit viel trails , bis so 50 km Länge, Mittelgebirge und auch mehr ab und an
LG 

Gibts Erfahrungen von Leuten meiner Größe mit dem Bike, evtl. auch Bilder?


----------



## Burt4711 (7. Juli 2020)

So gar nix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff2250 (7. Juli 2020)

Moin 
was sagt den Commencal zu Deiner Körpergröße ?
Hab mir letzt Jahr ein Meta HT TR aufgebaut und die Empfehlung 
von Commecal mit L war genau Richtig ... ich hab aber nur 
1,82 m und 83 SL 
das Bike passt Super, ich bin mit der Größe zufrieden....

Gruss Steffen


----------

